# Petzl Sequoia vs. Skylotek Kolibri Multislide 2D



## Guran (Mar 5, 2013)

Last week I used a Petzl Sequoia saddle when I was taking my certificate for professional tree climber. (There, now I said it :msp_biggrin: )
The sequoia was quite good especially that it was so easy to put on, with the buckle on the leg loops etc.
But It was'nt that comfy when you where sitting in it for a while. The legs would go num.

I have read some about the Kolibri Multsilide 2D from Skylotek, and the reviews are mostly excellent. Especially when it comes to comfort.
But I have one question about the sliding top D-ring; do you think that it's positioned so high up that it would be an issue adding a set with a hitch climber pulley, VT plus a rope wrench? The top D-ring is pretty high up.....
Anybody that has some experience with this harness?
View attachment 282834
View attachment 282835

Skylotek --- vs. --- Sequoia


----------



## Pelorus (Mar 5, 2013)

I'm not familiar with that Skylotec saddle.
Have you considered the Tree Austria? I'm never tried one, but have read some good reviews.

View attachment 282843


----------



## SaW_FaNaTiSm (Mar 5, 2013)

I have the Skylotec Kolibri "click" 2d, not exactly the same as the one you're showing, however its the most comfy saddle ive been in, i used to used a petzl seq. swing and i still have it as a backup, but the skylotec beats it hands down, the bridge on it is adjustable and ive had no issues using it SRT with the rope wrench.
Think the main difference between the multislide and the click is that there have been added buckles to the leg loops so you can "click"  them open.
Guess you would be best off if you were able to have a go at it before buying.


----------



## Guran (Mar 10, 2013)

Hey Saw.
Jut realized that the Click version is the latest one. Do you know the difference between the 1D and the 2D? Seems to be two versions of this saddle.
You're right about testing before buying, but where? Do you have any retailers in Denmark that carry this harness in stock?
I'm about to place an order from the UK....... without testing it first. :msp_scared:


----------



## SaW_FaNaTiSm (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi there - the 2d version has 2 floating D's ón the bridge and 1 ón the 1D version, Thats it.
I Got mine from fr Jones and son in the UK aswell. All i Can say is that its the Best saddle ive ever used. Build quality is superb aswell. Good luck.


----------



## Guran (May 30, 2013)

SaW_FaNaTiSm said:


> Hi there - the 2d version has 2 floating D's ón the bridge and 1 ón the 1D version, Thats it.
> I Got mine from fr Jones and son in the UK aswell. All i Can say is that its the Best saddle ive ever used. Build quality is superb aswell. Good luck.



Thanks Saw. Just got mine from Honey Bros UK. Looks really good. Will try it out tomorow. The leg padding are a bit stiff and a bit "bulky" when I walk around with it. Maybe I get used to that... What about the two D-rings on the bridge? What use do I have for the second one? When using a second lanyard maybe?
View attachment 297794

Göran


----------

